# Average management fees for apartment complex



## Mebs (25 Mar 2017)

We're thinking of buying an apartment. We've looked at a few on daft.ie and many of them don't state what the annual management fees are.
I'm wondering what kind of annual management fees AAM members might be paying, in order to give us an idea of what to expect. We're looking in Cork city.


----------



## galway_blow_in (26 Mar 2017)

Mebs said:


> We're thinking of buying an apartment. We've looked at a few on daft.ie and many of them don't state what the annual management fees are.
> I'm wondering what kind of annual management fees AAM members might be paying, in order to give us an idea of what to expect. We're looking in Cork city.



paying 1100 per anum for a two bed in limerick , management fees are a complete rip off across the board


----------



## SirMille (26 Mar 2017)

1200 three bad terraced in Dublin city


----------



## cremeegg (26 Mar 2017)

There are many aspects to buying an apartment, that new buyers dont always understand the significance of initially. Who thinks about the OMC before they buy, yet there are lots of threads on here about them.

To my mind the management fee is the most important of these hidden aspects, after all plenty of OMCs work out fine. But you will always have the management fee.

If you do a net present value calculation on a management fee, using a reasonable discount rate. the results will surprise you.


----------



## SirMille (26 Mar 2017)

OMC = Something Management Company
Outsourced? a quick search did not reveal what OMC means.


----------



## Kerry Gooner (26 Mar 2017)

Owners management company


----------



## landlord (26 Mar 2017)

I am paying in swords co Dublin 
700 for 3 beds
550 for for 2 beds
and 1200 for a 1 bed in a smaller Swords Main Street development (although I consider this extremely overpriced).


----------



## SirMille (26 Mar 2017)

Kerry Gooner said:


> Owners management company


In remember the place we were living in in Dundrum, the OMC was actually controlled by the builder, it made things quite problematic according to the landlord.


----------



## SirMille (26 Mar 2017)

landlord said:


> I am paying in swords co Dublin
> 700 for 3 beds
> 550 for for 2 beds
> and 1200 for a 1 bed in a smaller Swords Main Street development (although I consider this extremely overpriced).


I tried to find a better property manager, I find the majority of them to be a bit disinterested in managing my house.

I wonder if there is a rate my property manager website.... Would that be legal?


----------



## Vanessa (26 Mar 2017)

The Management fee can vary greatly for a number of reasons so it is difficult to say what is average.
Does the complex have lifts and/or electric gates? These are expensive items to maintain
What level of landscaping, grass cutting, maintenace of parking areas is required?
Is there a Management agent in place (Many are good many are useless) or does a committee of owners manage the complex on a voluntary basis (Can be good or bad depending on individuals.)


----------



## SirMille (26 Mar 2017)

I once stayed for a few days in a small apartment on the 2nd floor of a five story building.
The elevator did not work for the 1st, 2nd or 3rd floors, apparently the tenants did not want to bear the associated maintenance costs.
The pavement outside was very uneven, destroyed by tree roots, but nobody wanted to, or could afford to wanted to pay for repairs.
The apartment itself was very tiday, a lot, and I mean a lot like those tiny layouts in Ikea, very liveable. The total cost was 55K. But renting out in BG is risky.
By the way, within three months, the place was broken into. You need secure windows and secure doors.


----------



## alexandra123 (26 Mar 2017)

350 in meath for 2 bed apartment and around 400 for a duplex


----------



## Mebs (27 Mar 2017)

Thanks for all the replies, folks.

A place we had in mind (3 bed) is in the region of €1500 per annum. Had a look at it today but wasn't overly impressed...........


----------

